# Ork Nobz bikers



## Boss_Gobbstompa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oy, so 'ere's my da kwes'chun.

I'z finkin' of dis mob o' nobz. I wants dem on bikes wif kombi-skorchaz. I wants dem wif dif'rent wargear, so'z to spread da wounds 'round. 'ere'z what I wants to kwip dem wiff.

All nobz have warbikes and cybork bodies.
Pain Boy w/ Grot orderly
Power Klaw, Slugga
Power Klaw, Kombi Skorcha
Power Klaw, Kombi Skorcha, Boss Poll
Power Klaw, Kombi Skorcha, Waaagh! Banner
Power Klaw, Kombi Skorcha, Ammo Runt
Power Klaw, Kombi Skorcha, 'eavy armor
Power Klaw, Kombi Skorcha, boss poll, ammo runt
Power Klaw, Kombi Skorcha, 'eavy armor, ammo runt
Power Klaw, Kombi Skorcha, 'eavy armor, boss poll

The total unit is 847 points. I've got the individual points for each nob, so I can run a smaller unit. I guess my main question is are the points worth the mob that is nigh unkillable?

The store where I play is mostly 1850 point rosters. The plan is to boost them up, rake through enemy lines with fire, and then assault into the enemies at the back of the flamey bits. Basically, if there are two units stacked up (happens a lot with objectives), I aim my skorchas at the back unit, going through the front one, and plow into them through the hole the fires made. The somewhat expensive gear will make the mob even harder to kill on their way into the fray. They will, of course, be led by a warboss on a bike with a power klaw.

A lot of what we go against at my store are cheese armies and marines. Nidzilla lists, daemons, chaos (lash and deathguard). Lots of stuff that big choppas won't cut through, hence the Power Klaw spam.

What are y'all's thoughts?

I'm looking to give them shooty back-up with two shoota boyz mobs and a mob of lootaz and possibly a mob of Snikrot's Kommandos.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

the wound location on that mob would just be deadly

but the pionts cost is quite a bit i think you should try to go cheaper if possible


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

You don't need that many power klaws (3 or 4 would be good).


----------



## Boss_Gobbstompa (Aug 6, 2009)

I was mainly thinking for the monsterous creatures, land raiders and space marines. +2 strength doesn't help if they still have an armor save.


----------



## Grabba (Apr 9, 2009)

that is a shit load of PK's you'll kill almost everything you touch


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well you need to figure that not all of the biker mob is going to be able to swing at the same target. You could still drop 4 power klaws from the mob and with the warboss you will still have a ton of pk attacks on any target. THe ones without pks can be the first to die if they should recieve enough wounds. This way each death will not be as costly. Plus this would give you 100 points that you could spend somewhere else on your army.


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

hai hai.. too many PKs. on the charge u guna be throwing around 40 attacks!

after shooting the enemy squad will already be reduced, 20-30 attacks would be plenty of insurance


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Your main downside is lack of flexibility. You will have to watch against players who know what they are doing and charge you so that you have your models and attacks split up. 

against a lash army and an opponenet who knows what they are doing you may end up having a very bad day as they can move you arond so that you have very few models in closecombat meaning they would win by scoring lots of wounds against a couple of models.


----------

